
Show HN: HandBrake, a tool for converting video to widely supported codecs - chang2301
https://handbrake.fr/
======
brudgers
Recent discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13258029](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13258029)

------
dang
"Show HN" implies that this project is your own personal work. Is that the
case here?

